# 2nd internal hdd SATA3 fstab MBR vs GPT



## daruffneck2 (May 1, 2016)

Before running up against the wall, I may ask if someone has got a clue how to mount a second internal hdd. gpart shows me the following


```
=>  34  976773101  ada0  GPT  (466G)
  34  2048  1  bios-boot  (1.0M)
  2082  6  - free -  (3.0K)
  2088  972558336  2  freebsd-zfs  (464G)
  972560424  4194304  3  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)
  976754728  18407  - free -  (9.0M)

=>  63  1953525105  ada1  MBR  (932G)
  63  2016  - free -  (1.0M)
  2079  1953521577  1  freebsd  (932G)
  1953523656  1512  - free -  (756K)

=>  0  1953521577  ada1s1  BSD  (932G)
  0  1953521577  - free -  (932G)
```

 all the other commands do well, such like


```
gpart list
```


```
gpart status
```


```
diskinfo -ctv ada1
```
but as soon as I even try to add a line as root to

```
/etc/fstab
```
I am thrown back at the emergency boot via console.
Here is the line I added to fstab

```
/dev/ada1 /newdisk zfs rw 2 2
```
 but this very entry causes me quite a headache. Even trying to change the MBR to be GPT did not work.
So someone knows how to solve this riddle? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (May 1, 2016)

ZFS is not going to recognize that disk until it has been added to a pool.  See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/zfs-quickstart.html.


----------



## daruffneck2 (May 1, 2016)

I will try this, it can only get better, thanks. I referred to https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/disks-adding.html

So following the instructions given on the site mentioned above I see now
typing as root in the terminal

```
#df
newdisk  942669644  96 942669548  0%  /newdisk
```

One test I made before, which resulted in reinstalling the system, I removed sudo from

```
/var/run
```
Not removing sudo and after adding a line to

```
/etc/fstab
```
Here is the line I added to fstab

```
/dev/ada1p1 /newdisk zfs rw 2 2
```
Adding a line now to fstab and rebooting shows me, all remains the same. As if sudo is fooling me. Removing sudo freezes at rebooting. Mounting or entering the folder /newdisk results in nothing.

```
# mount /newdisk
mount: /dev/ada1p1: No such file or directory
```
So I found the only hint in some peculiar code like the following

```
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus 1 target 0 lun 0
```
May someone can help me out, thanks in advance!
p.s.
The first disk, the boot-disk is a raid 0, I am aware of this. The second should act only as a mass storage.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2016)

Forget about /etc/fstab if you want to use ZFS. You'll also want to remove that slice.


```
gpart destroy -f ada1 # make absolutely sure you have the correct disk!
zpool create mypool disk /dev/ada1
```


----------

